# Rec.TNT Roasted Cauliflower



## kadesma (Jan 28, 2006)

My sister and her two daughters came to see my daughter and our new little Olivia and her brother Ethan today...So Gina and I made lunch for them..We did several veggie dishes and this one was so good..Course ya gotta be a cauliflower lover 

1-head cauliflower, about a pound,cored and cut into florets
2-generous Tab. capers
1/2 c. golden raisins (sultanas)
1/4-c. evoo
sea salt and freshly ground black pepper I did a coarse grind
2-Tab. fresh chopped flat leaf parsley

Preheat oven to 400. Combine cauliflower,capers, raisins in bowl drizzle with the evoo, salt and pepper, then toss well to coat. Place on a very lightly greased rimmed baking sheet.Spread them out well. Roast for 20-25 min tossing occasionally or til they are golden brown. Place in a serving bowl and add 1 Tab of the parsley, toss.Sprinkle the remaining parsley over top..We served at room temp, but it's also good warm.

enjoy,

kadesma
I checked after about 10-15 min. stirred and lowered the heat to 325, my oven runs HOT..I was afraid the raisins and capers would burn..I checked every say 7 min after that til I liked the color of the cauliflower..


----------



## marmalady (Jan 28, 2006)

Wow - this looks scrumptious!  what happens to the raisins and capers at such a high roasting heat?


----------



## kadesma (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh Krikey Marm, I forgot to add, I checked after about 15 min. then stirred and lowered the heat a little to about 325 and then kept a close eye so they wouldnt burn or get hard.


kadesma


----------



## marmalady (Jan 29, 2006)

Lol, Kadesma, no prob!  

BTW, is 'krikey' a new California word, or have you been watching too much 'Crocodile Hunter'?


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 29, 2006)

Just roll cauliflower in a bit of olive oil and roast @400*. It is like eating candy.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 29, 2006)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Lol, Kadesma, no prob!
> 
> BTW, is 'krikey' a new California word, or have you been watching too much 'Crocodile Hunter'?


Isn't  that new considering my age but, I've always said it and so did my dad..

kadesma


----------



## Piccolina (Jan 30, 2006)

Scrummy looking Kadesma! Thanks, I love cauliflower and am always looking for new ways to jazz it up


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 30, 2006)

I like to roll the cauliflower in a little chopped up garlic and evoo, roast as above until lightly browned, add cashews last five minutes!  wow!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 30, 2006)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Scrummy looking Kadesma!, I love cauliflower and am always looking for new ways to jazz it up


 Thanks Piccolina,I love it too, and have it often. Am always looking for new ideas..Glad you like 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jan 30, 2006)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> I like to roll the cauliflower in a little chopped up garlic and evoo, roast as above until lightly browned, add cashews last five minutes! wow!


Nice idea Robo410, will give it a try next time.   Thanks,
kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Jan 30, 2006)

I'll be making this tomorrow ( minus the raisins) I don't think paul would enjoy those.

Do you think it'd taste ok with your onion porkchops?


----------



## kadesma (Jan 30, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> I'll be making this tomorrow ( minus the raisins) I don't think paul would enjoy those.
> 
> Do you think it'd taste ok with your onion porkchops?


Pds, 
It should work with the onion pork chop recipe, don't know why not...Hope you like   You know someone suggested cashews, you might omit the capers and raisins and add cashews and a little parsley at the end..That might be better.

kadesma


----------

